# military warns of results of an EMP attack, again. But is anybody listening?



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This is nothing new to those of us who have been reading of it and preparing. But one more warning of late, wondering if anyone else will take it serious?

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...-could-wipe-out-america-democracy-world-order


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I took it serious … some time ago and prepared.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I read this article the other day. It will of course fall on mostly deaf sheeple ears. If the military is worried about it, I am worried about it. Not if but when really. It's just to damn easy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I still need to harden protection for electronics and have some backup parts for cars/trucks.

How do old style points cars/trucks/tractors expected to hold up? I can only maybe see the coil or condenser getting fried.

For the house I've got all the good ole stuff that was needed pre-electeric: woodstove, oil lamps candles......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's truly the one threat that will take out the US as a super power. Knock the power out right now at the start of winter and sit back til spring. By then we will be on our knee's and it won't be much of a fight. 3-4 months of below zero temps and no electricity will destroy the upper half of the US. Few if any will survive without heat, food or fuel.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I read the report.

It addresses the possible ramifications at the nuclear power plants in the US.

Then it is mostly about military C3.

It did mention, 


> EMP attack affects all devices with solid-state electronics


To what degree, and will a cell phone work afterwards, it is not mentioned.

However, this is the UNCLASS version.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> I read the report.
> 
> It addresses the possible ramifications at the nuclear power plants in the US.
> 
> ...


What good will a cell phone be if the transmitting towers are fried and w/O electricity?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> What good will a cell phone be if the transmitting towers are fried and w/O electricity?


And I don't think anyone will need to call Dominoes for a pizza delivery.

I'm not going to get worked up about something I have absolutely no control over happening.
And if it does happen, I will have very little control over what happens after.

I'm a realist.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I still need to harden protection for electronics and have some backup parts for cars/trucks.
> 
> How do old style points cars/trucks/tractors expected to hold up? I can only maybe see the coil or condenser getting fried.
> 
> For the house I've got all the good ole stuff that was needed pre-electeric: woodstove, oil lamps candles......


How are you going to drive around without gasoline? And where and why would you go?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I still need to harden protection for electronics and have some backup parts for cars/trucks.
> 
> How do old style points cars/trucks/tractors expected to hold up? I can only maybe see the coil or condenser getting fried.
> 
> For the house I've got all the good ole stuff that was needed pre-electeric: woodstove, oil lamps candles......


It affects solid state electronics. The old stuff will be okay. From what I've read coils will be okay. It causes a short between electronic components, from one circuit to another. Condensers I'm not sure about.

Someone asked about cell phones. If the power goes out and you cell turns on, no EMP. IF your cell won't come on and your car won't start, well, guess what................


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How are you going to drive around without gasoline? And where and why would you go?


Some have gas stored at home. The real short term issue there will be the fact that many will decide they need the car more than you do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> What good will a cell phone be if the transmitting towers are fried and w/O electricity?


Use as an e-reader for your prepper library.
Use GPS to navigate.
Use a compass app.
Use the calculator. Alarm clock. Timer. Voice Recorder. The word and spreadsheet apps. 
Use as a walkie-talkie.
Use the flashlight.
Play games.
Use the battery to start a fire.
The screen can be used to signal rescue planes.

Now, before you say anything.......... you're a prepper. So your phone should be prepped to be able to do these things. You can't wait until the lights are out and expect to push the






or






icon and start downloading. And yes, you should already have a method to keep your devices charged.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm not trying to play the roll of Negative Nick, Downer Dude or Dip Schit, but if a group of bodies are found in a cabin, all facing in a circle with each holding a phone or tablet frozen to death... all while on the other side of the room was a wood burning stove, matches, newspapers and dozens of logs, it will be hard to feel bad for them. 

In my opinion, it will be old school thinking that saves the day after the lights go out. Plenty has been said about this possibility on this site... not long ago Ted Koppel's book, Lights Out was brought up. A few documentaries have been made as well. But some people will never get it, and they will be the ones asking, "how could this happen, i have the fastest connections available"?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

BookWorm said:


> I'm not trying to play the roll of Negative Nick, Downer Dude or Dip Schit, but if a group of bodies are found in a cabin, all facing in a circle with each holding a phone or tablet frozen to death... all while on the other side of the room was a wood burning stove, matches, newspapers and dozens of logs, it will be hard to feel bad for them..........


Maybe they were trying to download the EasyTinder app.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BookWorm said:


> I'm not trying to play the roll of Negative Nick, Downer Dude or Dip Schit, but if a group of bodies are found in a cabin, all facing in a circle with each holding a phone or tablet frozen to death... all while on the other side of the room was a wood burning stove, matches, newspapers and dozens of logs, it will be hard to feel bad for them.
> 
> In my opinion, it will be old school thinking that saves the day after the lights go out. Plenty has been said about this possibility on this site... not long ago Ted Koppel's book, Lights Out was brought up. A few documentaries have been made as well. But some people will never get it, and they will be the ones asking, "how could this happen, i have the fastest connections available"?


You really need to understand the thinking. Bad things happen to other people, not to me.

And besides, if something bad does happen then FEMA will be there right away to help. So I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Maybe they were trying to download the EasyTinder app.


That will do just fine after an EMP while you're waiting for FEMA! You'll be good to go.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m set to survive without electricity for a moderate duration, food stored, medical supplies, kerosene,wood, water,and a means of defense ,though nothing is guaranteed, I’m planning to stay put for as long as I can, do have a secondary destination, three days on foot cross country, but then again no guarantees. Once the lights go out all bets are off......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Use as an e-reader for your prepper library.
> Use GPS to navigate.
> Use a compass app.
> Use the calculator. Alarm clock. Timer. Voice Recorder. The word and spreadsheet apps.
> ...


I don't have a $500 phone. I use my "cheapie" phone to make calls and when it's not doing that it's turned off. I'm not a drone who walks about staring into a screen texting as I cross the street in front of 18-wheelers.......

I've got lots of books for prepping (bookcases full), and I can charge my laptop w/solar if I need to read digital files (assuming EMP has not fried things)

I have a bunch of compasses (2 are Cammenga military w/tritium dials) that are not effected by EMPs (except for maybe spinning about for a while), paper USGS topos/maps for the area within 50 miles radius of my location.

I have solar calculators and slide rules. Two nice little Baby Ben wind up alarm clocks. Large antique windup clocks for the house and self winding wristwatches. I have dictionaries in several languages.

How you going to use a cell phone as a walkie-talkie? I do have two way handheld radios w/15 mile range (those might fry with EMP unless I shield them).

I have a stock of old and new, flashlights and headlamps, w/rechargable batteries. Some new ones may fry w/EMP. Oil lamps, hurricane lamps, candles, wax, stock of lamp oil and refined kerosene, wicks.

I have a chess/checker board, monopoly, cards, cribbage board, football, carom board, pool table, darts/dart board, baseball/bats/gloves, basketball/hoop, ping-pong,..........

I have lots of Bics, strike anywhere matches, flint and steel/magnesium, I can make bow drills, magnifying glasses.........no need to canabilize a lithium battery

I have mirrors in my BOB and backpacks. But I won't be counting rescue from signaling a plane, mirrors are a good way to signal and I encourage you to learn simple signal code.

I'll do just fine without a cell phone.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> ...........I'll do just fine without a cell phone.:tango_face_grin:


Hey,.......... you asked. :tango_face_wink:

But I still set up all my devices to do those things. No reason not two. The old adage... "Having three is two....."

Oh, and yes......... there are walkie-talkie apps for devices.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> You really need to understand the thinking. Bad things happen to other people, not to me.
> 
> And besides, if something bad does happen then FEMA will be there right away to help. So I have nothing to worry about.


I would say probably 80% or more of the population is exactly that way.

I will never forget, years ago TV was interviewing "survivors" of some South Florida hurricane the DAY AFTER landfall, and there was one woman in line bitching about there was no bottled water being given out. And yes, the accent was a strong Nu Yawk. My wife and I just simultaneously slapped our foreheads. ONE FREAKIN' DAY!!!

My wife and I are in our 70's, and while neither one of us wants to die we have both been thru enough dark days and dark times that we just roll with the punches.
We both have a strong faith in Jesus Christ, and when he calls we'll go. 
In the meantime, we've got a vegetable garden, chickens, a horse for mobility (EMP proof, too!), a water well in the front yard, a fairly good size river full of fish and fresh water about two miles from the homestead, oil lamps, and quite a few other "things" that do not require any modern technology.
So, no, I'm not going to get all worked up about something that may never happen, and if it does we'll simply do the best we can.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Hey,.......... you asked. :tango_face_wink:
> But I still set up all my devices to do those things. No reason not two. The old adage... "Having three is two....."
> Oh, and yes......... there are walkie-talkie apps for devices.


BPH , How do there cell to cell walkie-talkie apps work? That is can they function without a cell tower intermediary , if so how?

Always happy to learn more.......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ................... So, no, I'm not going to get all worked up about something that may never happen, and if it does we'll simply do the best we can.


I'm with RPD, . . . and agree with Dr. Ben Carson, . . . I am blessed: a born again Christian believing in Jesus Christ and His saving grace, . . . and I'm an American.

Not a techhiecrat by any means, . . . a whole bunch old fashioned, . . . and not quite as well prepared as RPD, . . . but I figure I will be able to get along for a while.

And if a "while" gets short, . . . well, . . . it has been a good run, . . . at 74 what is still in my bucket list really ain't no big deal. I can still put in a good day's work, . . . and if necessary, I can be somewhat if not very much self sufficient.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> BPH , How do there cell to cell walkie-talkie apps work? That is can they function without a cell tower intermediary , if so how?
> 
> Always happy to learn more.......


You don't do cell to cell. You do device to device.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Use as an e-reader for your prepper library.
> Use GPS to navigate.
> Use a compass app.
> Use the calculator. Alarm clock. Timer. Voice Recorder. The word and spreadsheet apps.
> ...


Quite right, Back Pack Hack.

There are a number of preppers who have entire libraries on a thumb drive. 
Obviously the points of failure are: If the device was exposed during the EMP event; The dependency on electricity to power a device; The means of re-charging the batteries on a device.
Solar chargers are a good option, as long as you have the sunlight. Over here in the North East, we can and have gone a few days to a week with significant cloud cover. I do not think I want to be waiting for that long to get access to my library of information on a thumb drive.

I have seen some preppers posting about geocaching supplies on the way to their BOL, and using their smartphones or GPS devices to then find them.

Disclaimer: I do not advocate reliance on said devices for the very reasons mentioned above.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I would say probably 80% or more of the population is exactly that way.
> 
> I will never forget, years ago TV was interviewing "survivors" of some South Florida hurricane the DAY AFTER landfall, and there was one woman in line bitching about there was no bottled water being given out. And yes, the accent was a strong Nu Yawk. My wife and I just simultaneously slapped our foreheads. ONE FREAKIN' DAY!!!
> 
> ...


While I think lights out is more likely then you, by any means, I agree that I am not going to fret to much about it. I have done the best I can in preparing for it and have the tools and food storage necessary to go old school. I reconciled my death long ago and like @dwight55 there ain't much in my bucket list at this point. Doesn't mean I am going to step in front of a bus either, on the contrary, I fully intend to go down with a really nasty attitude. :devil: In the mean time, I do the best I can with what I have and live my life to the fullest. That's what it's all about, live your life and be damn prepared to deal with it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ummmm....

So how does this "device" talk to that, with no cell tower?

Can I order eggs and toast from the GF, when I'm still in bed? She is stoking up the wood stove?

S#!T I can't get her cell next town!!!

I'm calling BS!!! 

No I don't do Wifi or any other BS that goes less than wired security...........

BPH, sure we are not looking at you now? If so how? ROFL!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Ummmm....
> 
> So how does this "device" talk to that, with no cell tower?
> 
> ...


Sigh....... Take your pick:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...CAQ8KDXdhbGtpZSB0YWxraWU=:S:ANO1ljLHxZY&hl=en

*I never said they work like friggin' ham radios. That was YOUR assumption. So the 'BS' is all yours.*


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This is relevant for this thread.....



> In previous articles, I outlined the three methods the globalists are most likely to use (in order of preference) to finish off the U.S. and usher in their Globalist-Corporatist-Oligarchic world government. They are as such:
> 1.A lethal bio-engineered virus
> 2.An Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) "Event" - defined as either an attack by a foreign entity (such as North Korea, China, or Russia), or a "domestic self-infliction" subsequently blamed on one or more of the listed former.
> 3.A nuclear war





> Or maybe the mission was accomplished.
> 
> By keeping North Korea in the game, they can be blamed any time the controllers decide to make it "lights out" with the EMP&#8230;it can be blamed on them. Notice the report is also big on the "solar storm" warning: another fallback position, for after a worldwide blackout with EMP(s), how would anyone be able to dispute that it was the sun? Simple matter to "persuade" any scientists who could argue the point to fall in lock step.
> 
> The point is that North Korea is not "back" in the game: they were never out of it, and whether prompted by another nation or of their own accord, they do possess the capability of rendering an EMP strike against the United States.


More Surveillance State Moves: The U.S. Will Lose Liberty Before (And If) It's Restored


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If an EMP occurs that would probably be the worst case scenario. I heard someone say that when the stuff hits the fan in a very bad way, probably our best preps will be our and ability for detachment and for suffering well, because if it happens, we'll have to endure a lot of pain on many levels.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> If an EMP occurs that would probably be the worst case scenario. I heard someone say that when the stuff hits the fan in a very bad way, probably our best preps will be our and ability for detachment and for suffering well, because if it happens, we'll have to endure a lot of pain on many levels.


I think you can count on it being a worst case scenario.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Sigh....... Take your pick:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...CAQ8KDXdhbGtpZSB0YWxraWU=:S:ANO1ljLHxZY&hl=en
> 
> *I never said they work like friggin' ham radios. That was YOUR assumption. So the 'BS' is all yours.*


FK Google A$$holes!!!!

I've got a compass and flint'n steel


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody have a list of what will fry w/EMP Faraday?

Maybe a new tread...........

If so start one?

Maybe it's done already, post links.

Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Anybody have a list of what will fry w/EMP Faraday?
> 
> Maybe a new tread...........
> 
> ...


Anything stored in a Faraday cage should make it through. That list would be pages and pages.

Any modern device that includes electronics and is not stored has a big chance it will be toast.

The reality of an EMP is truly only speculation. The range and impact depend on too many variables such as size and scope of the bomb, how high it detonates and how far the reach will be. In some areas the pulse will be transferred/transmitted over electrical lines. So if your not in range of the pulse you can still lose a majority of your stuff via the electric lines into your home.

The devices that BPH was talking about would do through most emergencies but not an EMP. I have Zello on my phone but have only ever listened to it once.

Think of an EMP this way, it would send us back to the early 1800's. Period.

There are a number of threads here concerning the EMP. One member no longer with us was our best at this. There are also a number of youtube vid's addressing this subject. Doing a search here or there is not hard and highly recommended. I'd really pay attention to Dr. Arthur Bradley and Peter Pry there also.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Sigh....... Take your pick:
> 
> So like I said using cell phone for two way radios is BS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Anything stored in a Faraday cage should make it through. That list would be pages and pages.
> 
> Any modern device that includes electronics and is not stored has a big chance it will be toast.
> 
> ...


Well that why I still have old cars/trucks, non-led lights, non-crap contorled electronics , oil lamps etc...........

What are all those people w/tablet going to stare into SHTF?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Again once more, will a simple coil or capacitor survive an EMP? Old cars

How about LEDs or solar panels?

Electronic ignitions? Saws mowers cars


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> So like I said using cell phone for two way radios is BS............


You asked, and got an answer. The *fact *that _you don't like the answer_ doesn't make it BS.

If *you* have no use for a low-power 2-way, that doesn't mean no one else does. You are not 'king of the preppers.' Get over yourself.



Mad Trapper said:


> FK Google A$$holes!!!!
> 
> I've got a compass and flint'n steel


And WTF does that have to do with radios?

Oh, yeah, I forgot.................. you're nuts.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> Anybody have a list of what will fry w/EMP Faraday?
> 
> Maybe a new tread...........
> 
> ...


Been a while since I studied up on this topic so I'm summarizing here.

If it's a weak pulse either from an EMP that's almost over the horizon or a strong CME it will take out the larger transformers which will take months to replace. This is because the H1 wave requires long wires like the power lines to act as antennas slamming the pulse into the transformers. Millions would die. This would be a best case scenario.

If instead it's a stronger EMP either from a nuke designed to produce an EMP or a regular nuke roughly overhead the E3 pulse will fry the microelectronics in everything not well protected in a faraday cage. Hundreds of millions may die.

2-3 nukes spread over the US specifically designed to produce an EMP would be the end of the US and large parts of Canada and Mexico. The latest government estimates say that one good EMP nuke set off over the east coast and over 85% of the people on the east coast would be dead within 18 months. The western half of the US would have millions more deaths and be too busy dealing with the damage from the H1 wave to provide much assistance to the east coast.

Around 2004 Russia informed the world that N. Korea had stolen Russian EMP bomb designs.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Keep in mind a secondary or even tertiary EMP attack is not outside the realm of possibility. In the Marine Corps, we considered it almost SOP. 

Or another actor, seeing an opportunity with minimal fear of retribution, may launch their own EMP attack a few to several days later.

A number of preppers may be patting themselves on their backs, generators running, watching movies on their tablets, or on their HAM radios talking about how well prepared they are when those get hit.
It is not like there will be a PSA.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

As a nurse, I can only imagine the horror of people not being able to obtain the healthcare they need. I imagine that 90% die off they mentioned may be a conservative number.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> As a nurse, I can only imagine the horror of people not being able to obtain the healthcare they need. I imagine that 90% die off they mentioned may be a conservative number.


Right.
Nursing homes. If there is not someone there to turn, clean, and feed those poor souls . . .


----------

